# Anyone over the whole NAKED thing?



## Spaceysno1girl (Sep 7, 2014)

I know they are now well known for the naked series, but i just feel so tired of it, im so glad theres a new vice 3 for winter as i love their colour palettes and miss the boxes of shadows, such a great mix of colour and neutrals xx


----------



## SassyPeach (Sep 7, 2014)

Agreed. I'm somewhat new to Urban Decay - within the last 2 years or so and my first purchase from Urban Decay was the Naked #1 palette. I now own all 3 Naked palettes as well as both Naked Basic palettes and I love all of them. I think they should stop with the "naked" theme while they are at the height of it all. The next palette should definitely be something with more colour.


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm a bit over it myself. Urban Decay used to be known for colour, and I'd love for them to go back to that.  Like, release another Electric palette, or expand the lipstick range with some more unusual/unique shades, launch some blushes with both wearable and bright and unusual shades.


----------



## NothingRhymes (Sep 8, 2014)

Yes, it's a bit when a movie franchise keeps going long after it should have stopped.  I think I feel the same about Vice palettes too though.  When will it end? What's wrong with new ideas?


----------



## pinkstar21 (Sep 9, 2014)

Same here. I'm over the NAKED line. I think I'm done buying Urban Decay products because they are becoming repetitive. I own Naked and Naked 3.Now my Naked 3 is just collecting dust on the counter.

However, I will never stop buying the UD Primer potions. Thoese will forever be a holy grail product I use daily.


----------



## AutumnMoon (Sep 9, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> Like, release another Electric palette, or expand the lipstick range with some more unusual/unique shades, launch some blushes with both wearable and bright and unusual shades.


THIS! Where are all the lipsticks? They are very pretty colors, but what about some wild ones like Kat Von D? UD is getting kinda tame, IMHO.


----------



## crystalzi (Sep 9, 2014)

Yeah ud is getting so boring. The electric palette was the best thing they put out in a long time. Vice 3 looks promising.


----------



## odditoria (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm pretty over naked palettes, some of the neutrals necessary but the Electric Palette is my current fave!


----------



## LavenderPearl (Sep 19, 2014)

NothingRhymes said:


> Yes, it's a bit when a movie franchise keeps going long after it should have stopped.  I think I feel the same about Vice palettes too though.  When will it end? What's wrong with new ideas?


  Saaame here. When I originally heard about Vice 3, I didn't even bother to look because I assumed it would be just as uninteresting (imo) as its predecessors. Unfortunately, now that I've looked I really want it. xD But it looks like the Vice palettes are the new Book of Shadows?


----------



## MaryJane (Sep 19, 2014)

Not me. I love the Naked palattes, For the most part, I wear those neutral colors on a daily bases and if I want to add some color I use one of my Vice palettes. I think some of the most flattering tutorials and FOTDs have come from the naked palettes.

  The electric palette is nice but not at all practical for me. I bought and then returned it.

  Personally, between the naked line, vice palattes, and the electric palette, UD has a great variety for the customer to choose from.


----------



## Lali (Sep 19, 2014)

MaryJane said:


> Not me. I love the Naked palattes, For the most part, I wear those neutral colors on a daily bases and if I want to add some color I use one of my Vice palettes. I think some of the most flattering tutorials and FOTDs have come from the naked palettes.
> 
> The electric palette is nice but not at all practical for me. I bought and then returned it.
> 
> Personally, between the naked line, vice palattes, and the electric palette, UD has a great variety for the customer to choose from.


  Yeah I agree.


----------



## pocketmouse (Sep 20, 2014)

I do like the Naked products (I have the 1st and 3rd palettes, and I recently swatched the basic palettes and was surprised by how much I liked them) but they have gone a bit overboard. I think if they integrated more palettes like the Electric Palette we would feel less overwhelmed by all the Naked stuff, but between that and the Pulp Fiction palette it does seem like a lot of neutrals. I missed out on the Glinda palette, so I would love if they brought out some more palettes like that (or even repromotes from the palette, in particular the Aura shade I believe it's called? The one that is like, half really pretty light pink and half really pretty light blue), but really I'm just excited to see any colorful palettes they come out with (currently debating on getting Vice 3, I've gone back and forth a ton, the one shade I reallly want is Alien, but I'm not sure if I'd use the other colors enough, this is definitely one I'm going to have to swatch in person before making a decision). So I suppose I like Naked, and don't want to see a complete end to it, but yeah I'd love to have a burst of colorful palettes, and then maybe start going back to making more neutrals.


----------



## Samuella (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm tired of it, too. Although I'm a shameless collector so if they release another I'll most likely buy it.

  My most favorite palette of all time, out of all the brands, is their 15th anniversary palette. I knew I should have bought a backup. I'd love to see them release more palettes with a variety of new, exclusive shades. Or collections like MAC, in the sense that they have a more open theme and there's new colors added to the line, even if they are limited edition (but not as often as MAC). I find their seasonal releases a bit inconsistent. I know they have themes, but they're so loose and I know they could do so much better.


----------



## shay1988 (Nov 10, 2014)

I love the naked palettes, but I wish Urban Decay would come up with something else.


----------



## CatDetective (Nov 16, 2014)

I have all the neutrals I'll ever need-- more, really, considering how infrequently I use most of them... I mean, every so often I still look at a well-put-together palette with longing, I'm not made of stone, but I just couldn't justify spending the money when I've got all those nudes I don't use at home, and the packaging design for the Nakeds doesn't grab me, so I find myself kind of bored with it all. (Vice3, now that speaks to me... Still have so much eyeshadow that I can't currently justify spending the money on a big palette...)


----------



## jflawless (Nov 24, 2014)

i love the naked palettes. i think the 3rd is my favorite one they've made.
the 2nd one isn't my favorite... the 1st one is good too. 

 i love the vice palettes as well.


----------



## khendry81 (Nov 27, 2014)

I am in love with my vice LTD. I am much more a color person than browns/nudes. Naked 3 was my fave but the vices are always my go to


----------



## Jayjayy (Nov 27, 2014)

I was never hugely into the Naked palettes. I think they're a novel idea if you are newer to makeup and want to build a decent shade range but I have to force myself to use my Naked 1. Urban Decay is soooo boring now. Neutral browns are my most used shadows but I think other brands have done them much better for years prior, but UD made it all the rage with the Naked theme.


----------



## MISSRED (Dec 20, 2014)

I agree. I only use my on occasion, but still it's nice to have around


----------



## pinkrosebeauty (Dec 24, 2014)

If they made an all matte naked palette the size of naked 1/2/3, I'd buy it in a heart beat xD
  I'm a sucker for their matte shadows


----------



## AstronautRaptor (Dec 25, 2014)

I do wish they would do something like the brights palette, but maybe ground-y bright colors, if that makes sense :3


----------



## whatagem (May 3, 2015)

the Deluxe palette was my first UD palette and I loved the pigmentation and selection, although all the colours aren't related so I wish they'd do a Naked-Style for bright colours, maybe purples or blue tones for blending?


----------



## jaaasmine (May 6, 2015)

whatagem said:


> I wish they'd do a Naked-Style for bright colours, maybe purples or blue tones for blending?


  Do you own the Urban Decay Electric palette?


----------



## pinkcrush (May 6, 2015)

I think their Naked palettes r way overpriced and the Naked Basics is a joke for WOC past NW35... I splurged on the Electric palette but have yet to master the application of certain colors but I still enjoy using it...


----------



## Dominique33 (May 6, 2015)

AutumnMoon said:


> THIS! Where are all the lipsticks? They are very pretty colors, but what about some wild ones like Kat Von D? UD is getting kinda tame, IMHO.


  Agreed, I really think the brand is too " L'Oréal ", I have known UD since 15 years or so, it was so innovative. When I purchased Gash I was hysterical no other brand would do such beautiful colours. Now well It is becoming dull. The soul disappeared IMO,


----------



## jaaasmine (May 6, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> I splurged on the Electric palette but have yet to master the application of certain colors but I still enjoy using it...


 I've had my eye on the Electric palette for a while now. I just can't justify buying a palette I'll only use a couple of times.


----------



## pinkcrush (May 6, 2015)

jaaasmine said:


> I've had my eye on the Electric palette for a while now. I just can't justify buying a palette I'll only use a couple of times.


 Once u buy the $49 palette will force urself to use it hahaha... It's a nice change from the Naked series but it isnt a must-have trust me


----------



## jaaasmine (May 6, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Once u buy the $49 palette will force urself to use it hahaha... It's a nice change from the Naked series but it isnt a must-have trust me


  Haha, you know how us makeup lovers are, everything is a "must-have."


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (May 6, 2015)

The Naked 1 and 2 palettes were the first palettes I purchased when I first started getting into makeup and unfortunately, they both performed poorly on me (the pigmentation of the colors weren't showing through and looked like slightly different shades of glitter piled on my eyelids, lol) so I returned them both and haven't looked at or purchased anything from the series since. In general, I love neutral palettes and it seems like many people are still love the Naked palettes, however, I think it would be nice if they changed it up a bit (like a palette with more mattes as suggested by another user).


----------



## pinkcrush (May 6, 2015)

I just picked up the Loreal La Palette Nude 1 palette and I was amazed at how good this palette looked on my complexion althought I thought it was geared towards light to medium complexions, but then somewhere on the display it seemed to be referring to lip colors but idk lol. The La Palette 2 which is for medium to dark (complexions or lip colors?) seemed as if it would blend right in to my complexion with its mostly flat looking medium chocolate shades...


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 14, 2015)

Unimpressed with the Naked palettes. Yawn. And over the naked or the no makeup makeup looks in general and that is saying a lot from someone like me who doesn't go for outlandish makeup. Even I am saying...NEXT!! LOL


----------



## Ms. Z (Jun 15, 2015)

Me too! I would definitely buy a completely matte palette because I love basics 1 & 2 but do not like any of the other Palettes.


----------

